# Vlogging in Public with Everyone Watching!



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

I did a shame-attacking exercise where I recorded a video of myself in public. Before, I used to stop recording when I saw a person approaching me, but this time I continued recording. I tested out the irrational belief that "Most likely, someone is going to make a negative comment to me about my vlogging." In the end, it turned out that it was highly _unlikely_ that anyone would.

Here's the link (I'm not posting it here because I cuss a bit in the video):


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey that's really brave of you to do - it seemed to work out alright. Maybe you could do some of your vlogs out in the neighborhood, like at a park or something - it's interesting to see people and different things in the background. 

I've read some about Albert Ellis and wonder if he might have gone a bit overboard with the shame-attacking stuff and become desensitized to normal embarrassment - he says some things that can kind of make me cringe (eg "musterbation"). Anyway, I guess it's a hazard to keep in mind.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

LostPancake said:


> Hey that's really brave of you to do - it seemed to work out alright. Maybe you could do some of your vlogs out in the neighborhood, like at a park or something - it's interesting to see people and different things in the background.
> 
> I've read some about Albert Ellis and wonder if he might have gone a bit overboard with the shame-attacking stuff and become desensitized to normal embarrassment - he says some things that can kind of make me cringe (eg "musterbation"). Anyway, I guess it's a hazard to keep in mind.


Thanks a lot! Heheheh, that's Albert Ellis for you, his mouth is so foul that he makes sailors sound like saints!

As for the shame-attacking exercise, I think it's great for those who have conditional self-esteem and want to naturally have unconditional self-acceptance. By doing something that you find to be shameful, humiliating or mortifying repeatedly and by countering your irrational beliefs afterward, you learn to feel just embarrass about what you did and not shameful about yourself. "I did something stupid, but that doesn't mean I'm stupid."


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That was really awesome and inspired me to push beyond my comfort zone. Congrats man.


----------

